# November 2009 - Official Calendar Photo Contest - Vote Here



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Can we only vote for one dog now?


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Swanolck said:


> Can we only vote for one dog now?


 
Yes, it's because I've made a mistake when configuring the poll and it cannot be reverted. Sorry


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

ooh Goldenz2 photo is the most beautiful golden face I have ever seen...that is an awesome photo of a gorgeous golden!


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

Voted for 2blonde... awesome action shot.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Joe said:


> Yes, it's because I've made a mistake when configuring the poll and it cannot be reverted. Sorry


No problem, just made my job of voting very difficult this month. All the pictures are outstanding!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh they are all so gorgeous, it's so hard to pick. Each one is so special in his or her own way. But I thought goldenz2 represented the season best, and that face just tugs at my heart...


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> oh they are all so gorgeous, it's so hard to pick. Each one is so special in his or her own way. But I thought goldenz2 represented the season best, and that face just tugs at my heart...


Oh my gosh I thought the same thing!! The picture reminds me of my first Golden, Brutus. Definitely a special picture!


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Swanolck said:


> Can we only vote for one dog now?


OH NO! I didn't even notice this!! OH maannnn I don't even know who I voted for now! LOL


----------

